# New centipedes!



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 3, 2009)

Got these beauties in today, I'm super excited about these!
ethmostigmus trigonopodus "yellow leg"
Pics don't do these guys justice!










Crappy pic, but it shows the gorgeous color





Scolopendra subspinipes "vietnam" This guy is huge!










Scolopendra subspinipes "cherry red"











Will post more pics later with them in their enclosures


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pedes, i just got a E trigonapodus two weeks ago.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Jan 3, 2009)

WoW Were do you guys get all these from in uk no one has any


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 3, 2009)

I bet that package was fun to open!  Hmm, I think the "yellow leg" is that one that can give some people a painful bite.  Watch out, they can act calm when you handle them and then all of the sudden they will hammer down on you!  I don't do that anymore and I try to stay out of the bug room if I've had any beer .


----------



## Draiman (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome! That Cherry Red is phenomenal!


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 3, 2009)

I also love the E.Trigo's color, yellow and blue leg form. They are the slowest pedes ever but do deliver a nice bite (im not speakin from experience rather what Ive heard).  I love giant De Haani's also, so huge and bulky and ready to kill whatever crosses their path


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 4, 2009)

Proven female E.trigonopodus





S.subspinipes "vietnam"










He probably wants to eat those little kids in the book.





And, the cherry red.






Got an S.s.subspinipes "puerto rico", an S.alternans "puerto rico", an S.s.subspinipes "Barbados", and an S.hers castaneiceps coming next week, will post pics when I get them!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow!!! Those are pretty!!!


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey,



Rick McJimsey said:


> Proven female E.trigonopodus


guess it was on eggs and ate them?  

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, lovely 'pedes and great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope Turgut.
The female produced young sucessfully from the person I bought her from.
Any chances of a double clutch?


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jan 5, 2009)

Lucky bastard. You've inspired me to keep me eyes out for more 'pedes.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 6, 2009)

if they are anything like a haitian alternans than she will definitely double clutch.
i have a female that is currently gearing up for third brood.
andy


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome!
She's not very fat now, feeding her more might increase chances of another clutch?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

i guess you'll succeed more by raising temperature and humidity more and more. But i think Steven can tell you more details how to stimulate. 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 9, 2009)

S.alternans "Puerto rico"




















S.subspinipes subspinipes "Puerto Rico"















S.heros castaneiceps (very blue!)





Unexpected freebie, S.polymorpha Texas! (pretty big one to boot!)
(Yes, the substrate has been changed)


----------



## SAn (Jan 10, 2009)

hm.. first looks like subspinipes subspinipes and not alternans..


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Dimitris,

look at the left terminal leg on this pic:






It has a lot of spines on the prefemur (at least much more than subspinipes i guess), so i think it's really _Sc. alternans_. 
Just an idea, not 1000000% sure.   

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## eaglefeather (Jan 10, 2009)

*centipedes*

Those are some nice looking centipedes !:clap: 
Can someone tell whats the largest centipede avaliable in the U.S.?
thanks,
Eagle Feather


----------



## Steven (Jan 10, 2009)

I wonder why in Europe we only get "Haiti" giants and never Puerto rican ones,... seems PR alternans have more attractive colors, just tmo


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jan 10, 2009)

I was wondering, whats up with the subspinipes spec. "puerto rico". Was it introduced, it would have to be wouldn't it?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 10, 2009)

Chilobrachys said:


> I was wondering, whats up with the subspinipes spec. "puerto rico". Was it introduced, it would have to be wouldn't it?


I'm not sure _how_ they were introduced, but they were.
They are found in tropical areas around the world.
South america, parts of north america (hawaii), asia.


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats pretty weird/interesting.


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jan 10, 2009)

is it just the sub "puerto rico" with black coloration on the sides?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 10, 2009)

I've noticed that S.s.subspinipes "Puerto Rico" looks nearly identicle to S.s.subspinipes "Barbados". Could these be the same morph?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey,

try to figure out if has a lot of spines under the terminal legs (Sc. alternans) or only 0-3 (sc. subspinipes).

In this case colors are more than confusing, i must admit.

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, from what I can see, there is quite a few spines, but just in case, I took a photo. Sorry I couldn't get any better photos.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 11, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I've noticed that S.s.subspinipes "Puerto Rico" looks nearly identicle to S.s.subspinipes "Barbados". Could these be the same morph?


Not exactly but I agree the colors are pretty alike. Im sure under closer inspection its becomes more clear with terminal spines,headplates, segments on antennae ext.. I really like this pede though. I mayend up getting myself one within the next week or so my dealer has a few. Stunning colors though, the tips on the legs are Amazing!


----------



## xenesthis (Jan 26, 2009)

*P.R. "S. alternans" in this thread = S. subspinipes*

Rick,

Just my opinion, but your pic is this thread of "S. alternans Puerto Rico" looks like Scolopendra subspinipes just like the "Barbados morph" that I'm getting ready to send you.

The "Haitian Giant" and "Puerto Rico Giant" are forms of Scolopendra alternans, but the pic you posted looks like S. subspinipes which is found in the Caribbean as well, but more common in the southern islands of the region. From a color/pattern perspective, S. alternans has a more yellowish body. S. subspinipes as the darker, mahogany body color.

Todd


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

Look at the spines on the terminal legs.
And, it's 22F here btw. Too cold.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

very pretty pedes Rick. 

I like the yellow leg and especially the pic of the one with only the terminals sticking out


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

Todd, here's a pic of the alternans terminal legs.





VS S.s.subspinipes


----------



## xenesthis (Jan 26, 2009)

*the spines have it!*

The spines have it!

Interesting....

We need to compile this type of data for future I.D. debates. I can host a page on my site if somebody needs room to compile, organize and display Scolopendra I.D notes on species if needed.

Todd


----------



## JDeRosa (Jan 27, 2009)

Can someone please tell me where I can get a Malaysian Cherry Red.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a few more pics..
E.trigonopodus










S.s.subspinipes "Puerto Rico"
No flash





Flash


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome pictures:clap:  Keep em comin.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 30, 2009)

good stuff ricky:clap: 


nice terminal shots




         moose


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks!
Here's one more.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice pics and pedes Rick.


----------



## Avix4me (Feb 2, 2009)

My favorite is the cherry red! B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L color!


----------



## kimjonga (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice!!! Pedes~!!!
congratulation


----------

